# Comunicación USB con pic 18f4550 y ccs



## Salvador1994 (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola, necesito ayuda para comunicar un pic18f4550 con la pc por medio de usb. Estoy haciendo un sensor de elongacion y necesito mandar estos datos a la computadora para guardarlos. Si alguien tiene alguna información o ejemplos que me pueda facilitar se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Limako (Abr 10, 2012)

Yo ando mirando lo mismo y el envio al reves tambien, por aqui creo que alguien ha hecho algun proyecto, yo lo mas que he encontrado por ahi y no entiendo muy bien pero en ello estoy es http://www.desarrollopic.com/proyecto-1-xp/

tambien algo de santiagoUSB busca en google, por youtube hay videos, pero yo ando igual de perdido que tu o incluso mas, asi que todo lo que puedas sacar en claro si me informas lo agradecere 
esta es la de Santiago
http://www.migsantiago.com/index.ph...para-principiantes&catid=1:tutorial&Itemid=23, muy buena aplicacion pero que no se por donde cogerla para adaptarla a lo que yo quiero hacer que es poder modificar unas variables


----------



## gvz (Abr 14, 2012)

http://gvz-systems.blogspot.mx/


----------



## Meta (Abr 15, 2012)

Muy buenos los enlaces, en la época del 2008 apenas había información del USB, ahora parece que casi todo el mundo hace cositas con él.

¿Para cuándo un PIC compatible con USB 3.0? Xddddddddd.

Si encuentran más enlaces, encantado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Silici0 (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola compañeros aquí les traigo un pequeño documento junto con los drivers necesarios para poder usar el USB del PIC18F4550


----------



## Meta (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola:

Muy bueno, aunque parece más bien un puerto serie virtual haciendo de USB tal como lo hace Arduino UNO.

Por cierto, me atrevo adaptarlo a MPLAB X con XC8, que es lo que se está llevando desde hace un tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Silici0 (Dic 9, 2015)

si de hecho emula al puerto COM, saludos


----------



## Meta (Dic 9, 2015)

A bueno, pensé que trabajaba puro y duro el USB. Igualmente funciona.


----------



## Silici0 (Dic 9, 2015)

No es asi, el documento trae el código utilizado que es un ejemplo del libro "Compilador C CCS y simulador Proteus para microcontroladores PIC"


----------



## Meta (Dic 9, 2015)

No pasa nada.
Lo ideal ahora es, MPLAB X en C con XC8 para los PIC de 8 bits, hay ejemplos en su Web sobre ello. Por supuesto, USB puro y duro.
Saludos.


----------



## Silici0 (Dic 9, 2015)

El aporte que hice es para puerto COM estoy seguro de que en los foros de Microchip hay expertos sobre el tema que aportan ideas y métodos sobre el USB. Hay se pueden registrar como personas con experiencia y expertos también. Saludos


----------

